# heat deflectors



## salbaje gato (Sep 29, 2006)

i have a 6 ft vertical  smoker with a 2 ft diameter. my firebox is a 36 in ecb my conected to the side via two 4 in pipes.  my question is , do i need a heat deflector on the inlet pipes.  it seems to cook well  like it is , but after reading some of the construction techniques in this forum, i think i might be missing something   wildcat


----------

